# Philly Cheese Steak on the Griddle



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

The Blackstone griddle doesn't seem to have many limits. 
Thin cuts of sirloin. Marinate in soy and black pepper while you are cutting up the bell peppers, onions, and mushrooms.
Melt a stick of butter with a teaspoon of garlic in the micro.
Put the veggies on the griddle and pour the butter mixture over them.
Melt another stick of butter/garlic.
When the veggies are almost done, put the steaks on the griddle on low heat. They only take a couples of minutes. When about a minute, turn the steaks, turn off the grill, and begin cutting them in thin strips. A good pizza cutter works great! 
Once you have them all cut, turn the griddle back on medium heat, and put the Provolone cheese on top of the steak.
Take the melted butter and garlic, and pour a small amount onto the griddle, and toast the bread. You can also use the leftover butter, and brush onto the toasted bread for more flavor and moisture.
I didn't say it was healthy, but it dang good!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

That sir is a thing of beauty! 

I will have to try the pizza slicer out!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

looks good but does it taste like butter?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Parkay!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks Delisious.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I really should get myself one of these...


----------

